# Nazr must be kept when his contract is up!



## bigpun (Feb 23, 2005)

I know I don't post a lot but always love reading all your posts! But I just wanted to see what you guys thought abotu Nazr. We got him for Rose and a pick and I think the deal right now was HUGE for us and is a big reason we are in the finals and have a 1-0 lead. Now I believe his contract is up in a year or so. I think end of next season. I think we REALLY need to keep him around and sign him to an extension. He has shown what he can do herein the playoffs and down the stretch when duncan had his ankle injury. Pop loves him so much Rasho has become a non factor getting like 15 min in all the playoffs or something like that. What do you guys think and how much is he worth? I also understand we get the forgeign guy next season also but he is not 6-11 or 7-0 and not a center.


Pun


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

The Spurs got a steal with Nazr.. He is illegal in a team like the Spurs..He is definitely a better overall player than Rasho, especially offensively.. and has a very honest contract......I believe Nesterovic will be the one to be traded..Nazr is the starting center for years to come


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Nazr is a complete surprise to me. I wasn't impressed with him on the Knicks, but I see him making great plays for the Spurs...just what the team needs, when they need it. He isn't always as much fun to watch as Amare, but the dude gets it done.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont think narz is going anywhere but here, i realy dont want to trade rasho though and even if we do trade him, with his contract do yall think anyone will want him. hes a good center just his contract is big..... never mind the knicks will probaly trade for him lol


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

With Scola's coming and this Nazr there is room for Rasho.. maybe 10 minutes a game, but he deserves more than that and his contract is a bit expensive for that type of role..plus he is a nice defensive center.. I believe he will have some market so let's trade him and get another steal(cos Spurs management is competent and damn lucky :biggrin: )


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

what trades could we do to trade rasho, mybe send him back to the wolves with pj


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

No doubt. We have to keep this guy. Popovich has been quoted as saying a couple of times that the Spurs wouldn't be here without him. That's saying a lot. 



We'll have his bird rights after next season, so nobody will be able to pay him more than us. However, that Rasho contract will come back to haunt us again, because Nazr isn't going to accept anything less than the 40+ mill that Rasho got.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Hes always been an underated player , he has very good skills for a big man plus hes way better than Rasho


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

And who is going to give us expiring contracts in exchange for Rasho?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Long John Silver said:


> And who is going to give us expiring contracts in exchange for Rasho?





The Spurs would need to load up on future draft picks if they want anyone to take Rasho.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The Spurs would need to load up on future draft picks if they want anyone to take Rasho.


the knicks


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Last summer I felt he would produce more than Errick dampier, I was really high on this guy. Yeah he has had a shady past, but what can you do. Just thought you guys would want to know, he did rob a bank while he was in the nba. I am not sure if he was found guilty or not, but he and another player, I forget who were arrested for it.

Once I saw that the spurs got nazr though, I had picked the spurs to win it all.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Last summer I felt he would produce more than Errick dampier, I was really high on this guy. Yeah he has had a shady past, but what can you do. Just thought you guys would want to know, he did rob a bank while he was in the nba. I am not sure if he was found guilty or not, but he and another player, I forget who were arrested for it.
> 
> Once I saw that the spurs got nazr though, I had picked the spurs to win it all.


wow i have never heard of that but now it seems likes hes doing well. ot why would nba players need to rob a bank


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> wow i have never heard of that but now it seems likes hes doing well. ot why would nba players need to rob a bank





I tried to look it up, and the only things that I saw that came up was that Nazr's dad was beat to death with a baseball bat, and that he and Antoine Walker were robbed at gun point. 


Pretty rough stuff.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah he has went through some tough stuff. I will look into it more but I am sure they were framed or something of that sort, I don't remember him being charged with anything, so maybe they found the real person who did it.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Not to rag on him, but he's been playing like a sissy inside lately. He has missed numerous layups and has travelled inside on more than one account.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

I love Nazr, but he needs to work on his hands this offseason. He has stone hands.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> Not to rag on him, but he's been playing like a sissy inside lately. He has missed numerous layups and has travelled inside on more than one account.


He also doesn't know when to shoot or pass it. One play he did made me so p'd at him! Duncan went down and Nazr got the ball. He was guarded by three players; Ben Wallace, Rasheed Wallace, and someone else; and he decides to try to take the shot instead of passing it out to one of three wide open spurs. You know what happened? He got his @$$ double stuffed by Rasheed and Ben.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> Not to rag on him, but he's been playing like a sissy inside lately. He has missed numerous layups and has travelled inside on more than one account.




That's the most frustrating thing about him. He gets the ball right there under the basket and just freezes up. I can't recall seeing many big men who are afraid to go up with the ball when they are 2 feet from the basket.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i say sunday we
have rasho and barry starting


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i say sunday we
> have rasho and barry starting


The way Horry and Nazr were playing, I'd love for Rasho to start, but I changed my mind about Barry. I'd rather have DB start.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> The way Horry and Nazr were playing, I'd love for Rasho to start, but I changed my mind about Barry. I'd rather have DB start.


oya i didnt even think of that. we could have

parker
brown
bowen
duncan
rasho

manu play around 30-35 min depends on how he plays


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Like I said in another thread, I don't believe a lineup change or anything like that is needed. This is the ****ing NBA Finals, so that alone should be enough to motivate our guys. If not, then guess what, we have another very soft team on our hands.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> oya i didnt even think of that. we could have
> 
> parker
> brown
> ...


That's not a bad line-up actually. Parker hasn't been great lately, but he's been consistently good through most of this series. Duncan's not doing anywhere near as bad as everyone says he's been. He's still far from Duncan, and he's playing like a complete sissy, but just check his numbers. They're not that bad. Bowen's been pretty good on D so far this series, but he's been slipping in the last two games. Rasho wasn't too great in the little he played but he was a hellofa lot better than Horry or Nazr. And DB was just awesome, excluding his free throws. I really think this line-up could prove better than our current one. The only problem I can think of is that Rasho and DB might not be ready for this. They don't look injured at all anymore, but they haven't had much play time lately and I just don't know if they can handle the huge play time increase that they'd more than likely'd get. Unless Pop brings Manu into the game like half way through the first like he'd usually do when Manu was on the bench. Then I think DB could handle it. But I'm still worried about how Rasho could handle it.


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

so rasho isn't in coach's plans anymore? Is this just your opinionor or are there actually such news and threads in your newspapers? (What is Popovich opinion?)
I'm from europe and don't know the latest news about him I only heard that Popovich is really satisfied with his defence play but also that rasho became unconfident and too pasive to be the first spurs center in playoffs. 

I'm sad because he can play much better that he's playing in those playoffs but I think Spurs could give him another (last?) chance next year to show up and not trade him yet.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't think Rasho has it in him to be a starting center. Hes just too shy and timid.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

sadam said:


> so rasho isn't in coach's plans anymore? Is this just your opinionor or are there actually such news and threads in your newspapers? (What is Popovich opinion?)
> I'm from europe and don't know the latest news about him I only heard that Popovich is really satisfied with his defence play but also that rasho became unconfident and too pasive to be the first spurs center in playoffs.
> 
> I'm sad because he can play much better that he's playing in those playoffs but I think Spurs could give him another (last?) chance next year to show up and not trade him yet.





He's not in the plans anymore. As far as we know he's healthy right now, but there just isn't time for him.




Pop has been quoted as saying that the team wouldn't be here without Nazr, and when you add that into how well Horry is playing, there's just simply not room for Rasho.


----------

